# Do cats have to be in heat to get pregnant?



## Hannah1998 (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't want to ask breeders this because I don't want to sound stupid and am a bit embarrassed to ask haha, but I was wondering if a cat has to be in heat to get pregnant? I read online something called 'induced ovulation' - it says if a cat is mated that the acting of mating will cause the female to produce eggs. Does that mean if you put your Queen with a Stud when she's not in heat that they're still likely to produce a litter?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cats don't need to be in heat to get pregnant, the girls are more receptive and less likely to fight the boy off in heat.

My boys can live in the house around girls who aren't calling without bothering them, some boys will get a bit frisky regardless of calling or not and make a pest of themselves.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hannah1998 said:


> I don't want to ask breeders this because I don't want to sound stupid and am a bit embarrassed to ask haha, but I was wondering if a cat has to be in heat to get pregnant? I read online something called 'induced ovulation' - it says if a cat is mated that the acting of mating will cause the female to produce eggs. Does that mean if you put your Queen with a Stud when she's not in heat that they're still likely to produce a litter?


If she's not calling she's highly unlikely to get pregnant. Coming into call is caused by hormonal changes which leave her primed to ovulate very soon after being mated. She is also highly unlikely to let him mate unless she is in call. However some queens come into call if put in with an entire male.


----------



## Hannah1998 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok cool, thanks for your help guys I really appreciate it  In that case how often do your girls come into call? Mine was in call for what seemed like about a month(!) which I think is quite unusal, from March to April, she was much louder than her previous call, is she likely to call in Summer?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lines will tend to have patterns of calling but each cat is an individual. Some girls will call for a long time with their first call then establish a pattern subsequently. I was lucky that when I was breeding my girls used to call every 6 or 7 weeks. Some call every 10-14 days.

It is best to ensure that a girl is mated on days 3-5 of the call because most girls will tend to ovulate during that time but they do not ovulate unless mated. Breeders tend to get to know their own girls. Some only call for a few days so must be put in with the stud as soon as they start to call, others will give their owners more time to arrange all the necessary tests and travel etc.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If I let mine call they come into heat every 7-14 days, though one girl only takes 2-3 days off and starts again.
Taking them off call with acupressure keeps them quiet for around 10 weeks and allows me to get them to 12 months or older for first matings, first calls start from 14 weeks with mine.

Your girl should continue to call in the Summer, some breeds call less or stop completely in Winter.
Your mentor should tell you what's normal for your lines.


----------



## Hannah1998 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. I notice she's calling at the moment but is not as vocal as she was in March. Is it best to wait for a more vocal call or is it ok to take her to the mating when she's only calling a little bit. In March the sound was excruciating but I couldn't take her then, now she's calling but it's a lot more subtle.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Many breeders mate on the 3rd to 5th day of call. What breed and how old is she?


----------



## Hannah1998 (Apr 29, 2016)

Maine Coon, 2 years old  Thanks for the advice!


----------

